# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Xin link Drivers của laptop Lenovo B470 win7 untimel

## incocht1

chào mọi người, em mới mua con lenovo b470, nhưng khi cài driver thì nó không nhận đĩa, dù cài win vẫn nhận, vì vậy anh chị em nào có chút rãnh rỗi giúp, cho em xin link driver của em nó. em có hỏi bac google nhưng vô vàn driver quá ko biết nên tải cái nào :emlaugh:. chúc mọi người gặp nhiều may mắn.

----------


## Duyvn

ko nhận đĩa là sao vậy bạn. chạy file *.exe có liên quan gì đến đĩa cd/dvd.

----------


## nhatlinhit88

mình đã thử cho đĩa driver của máy lenovo b470, vào cả máy bàn và lap, cả 2 máy đều không nhận đĩa => đĩa có vấn đề, còn mình tra lấy driver trên mạng nhưng ko biết nên sài cái nào cho nó đúng. mong mọi người giúp đỡ.

----------


## sanvuonminhanh

chào bạn, bạn có thể vào đây và chọn driver nào bạn cần cài cho riêng mình nhé..




> http://goo.gl/nroln

----------


## tatiomaxnhatban

bạn vào trang chủ của lenovo download là có mà


http://support.lenovo.com/en_us/research/hints-or-tips/detail.page?docid=ht072903

----------

